# SNEEKYG909 BUILDS



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Whatup Everyone,im glad I found this site and got to see all the talent thats out there hopefully i will learn from all the masters here and one day dare myself to do a hinged door.Here are some of my builds i've done in the past and some im working on now.Any advise will be appreciated thanks. :nicoderm: C:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\001.JPG My 62 im working on first time using photo etched parts



































This my 59 im working on also from LRM June 1990 called Droop's59


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Damit! my pictures came out too big sorry this is my first time doing this still trying to figure it out


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Pictures came out okay. Nice work and welcome to LIL.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 15 2010, 07:44 PM~18315638
> *Pictures came out okay. Nice work and welcome to LIL.
> *


2X nice :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Aug 15 2010, 04:39 PM~18315613
> *Whatup Everyone,im glad I found this site and got to see all the talent thats out there hopefully i will learn from all the masters here and one day dare myself to do a hinged door.Here are some of my builds i've done in the past and some im working on now.Any advise will be appreciated thanks. :nicoderm: C:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\001.JPG My 62 im working on first time using photo etched parts
> 
> 
> ...


models coming along real good homie nice work with that 62


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's my daughters 50 I built about 10yrs ago


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

This my wifes 48,my first time using airbrushC:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\P1010142.JPGC:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\P1010149.JPGC:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\P1010151.JPGC:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\P1010174.JPGC:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\P1010180.JPG My 61












































Thats all for now!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey what happened to the 48


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

One more time My wifes 48 first time air brushingC:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\P1010142.JPGC:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\P1010149.JPGC:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\P1010151.JPGC:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\P1010174.JPGC:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\P1010180.JPG


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Why isn't it loading?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Not showing the img code


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CLEAN RIDES HOMIE. WELCOME.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Finally!! Dont know what I was doing wrong :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

nice rides homie.... welcome to lil.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to the fun homie ! LIL is the place to be !

I'm diggin' that '59, the interior is beautiful !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice builds homie!! welcome to LIL!! you got some skills goin on!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice rides bro! im diggin that deuce


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

those are some real nice rides homie, well done and welcome!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 15 2010, 06:09 PM~18316652
> *nice builds homie!! welcome to LIL!! you got some skills goin on!!
> *


X2!!!  badass lookin builds bro like that 50 & the fleetline  :wow:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

welcome 2 LIL homie, nice rides homie.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome to LIL...u got some very nice builds. im diggin dat 61'...u got some skills. keep up da good work...laterz. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

welcome to lil homie nice builds


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

These are some nice rides homie welcome to LIL fam!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the cool comments,you all have been very helpful


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

nice rides homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

HERE'S DROOP'S 59 FROM LRM JUNE 1990,READY FOR PAINT



































:nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That looks good already bro !!!!!!!



Hey where did you get those skirts from ?


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

badace builds man. welcome to the forum


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 23 2010, 07:09 AM~18381912
> *That looks good already bro !!!!!!!
> Hey where did you get those skirts from ?
> 
> ...


58 IMPALA LOW RIDER :nicoderm:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

CHECK THIS OUT http://vimeo.com/14402404


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Aug 26 2010, 05:05 PM~18413277
> *CHECK THIS OUT http://vimeo.com/14402404
> *


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

JUST SPRAYED THE BASE...NEXT STEP KANDY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Take your time its lookin really clean !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2010, 10:30 PM~18424236
> *Take your  time  its  lookin  really  clean !
> *





truth!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

DELIVERY FOR SNEEKYG909...








:nicoderm:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:0 :0 sweet ass ride man!!

how the hell you gettin yours to fit so good? im doin a 59 and its fighting me to wits end!! Anyways, smooth ride!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Aug 27 2010, 10:30 PM~18424236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2X


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

looking good


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

NOW I WANT THESE RIMS FOR ALL MY CARS :thumbsup:








:nicoderm:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LETS SEE PICS OF THAT 62 IN THE BACKGROUND!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Aug 29 2010, 09:41 PM~18437482
> *NOW I WANT THESE RIMS FOR ALL MY CARS :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


SHARP!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good sneeky rides r lookin sweet bro  


but im with M4L lets see that deuce bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 31 2010, 04:00 AM~18448237
> *looking good sneeky rides r lookin sweet bro
> but im with M4L lets see that deuce bro
> *


X2!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Aug 26 2010, 02:05 PM~18413277
> *CHECK THIS OUT http://vimeo.com/14402404
> *


 Hey sneeky.. I lookin at your builds... dude they are to clean, I dont think you will be able to use that windshield that i sent you? its not clean enough.. dude I wish i could 
just do my interior as clean and detailed as you..your verts pop because of the 
interior... cool video..I met Cartoon just once... Ive talked to Danny many many times.. one of my lo lo's was in one of his movies years ago,,,but i used to run into him from time to time hear and around the VAlley.. He is real stand up dude..
and a devoted father to his daughters... i dont know how his truck is coming along?
i dont even remember what kind of truck he was working on?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 31 2010, 05:49 AM~18448717
> *X2!
> 
> 
> ...


OK HERE ARE SOME PIX OF OLIVIAS 62 ITS ABOUT 95% DONE THOSE FRONT FENDER P.E PARTS ARE HARD TO PAINT ESPECIALLY THE FLAG,BUT HERE IT IS FOR NOW,THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS GUYS






























































:nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn sneeky that deuce is sweet bro  it reminds me of mines i did back in the day lol..... but mines had gold int on it :biggrin: but ur builds r lookin nice homie keep up the great werk bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

lookin nice an clean keep up the great work


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

HERE'S MY PAISA 454SS TRUCK I BUILT LIKE 14YRS AGO



































:nicoderm:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE 62'!!! I THOUGHT IT WAS THE AMT MASTERPIECE MODEL WITH WHEELS ON IT! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

lovin that deuce bro!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Builds looking good bro!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 31 2010, 07:12 PM~18455200
> *NICE 62'!!! I THOUGHT IT WAS THE AMT MASTERPIECE MODEL WITH WHEELS ON IT! :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUH!!! I HAD ALREADY STARTED THIS ONE WHEN I SEEN THE AMT MASTERPIECE AT PEGASUS I ALMOST DIDNT FEEL LIKE FINISHING IT AFTER THAT BUT HERE IT IS NOW NOT PERFECT BUT I MADE IT :nicoderm:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Man, you got some really nice builds bro... 
I need to come up on some rims from Jevries....


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

OLIVIAS 62 IS NOW DONE!!!












































AND A THANK YOU TO MY WIFE FOR HELPING ME WITH THOSE TINY P.E PARTS :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 2 2010, 05:49 PM~18473429
> *SICK  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!! :nicoderm:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds bro....


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

MY NEXT PROJECT...IT WON'T HAVE KANDY...IT WON'T HAVE SPOKES, BUT IT WILL BE LOW...


























:nicoderm:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 2 2010, 05:22 PM~18472403
> *OLIVIAS 62 IS NOW DONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dat 62' looks good...all da detail u put into is really cool. nice touch wit da keys in da door... :biggrin: keep up da good work. laterz... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 3 2010, 09:48 PM~18483256
> *dat 62' looks good...all da detail u put into is really cool. nice touch wit da keys in da door... :biggrin: keep up da good work. laterz... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU ,THAT PHOTO ETCHED WAS A LITTLE DIFFICULT FOR ME BUT IN THE END IT WAS WORTH IT :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

PROJECTS R LOOKIN GOOD CEASER KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BRO


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

HERE IS A DONOR I FOUND ON EBAY FOR 99 cents








GIVE UP THE WHEELS!!!








:nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 14 2010, 02:34 PM~18567160
> *HERE IS A DONOR I FOUND ON EBAY FOR 99 cents
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: wat r going to put them on ceaser


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 14 2010, 08:10 PM~18569702
> *:wow: wat r going to put them on ceaser
> *











:nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 14 2010, 09:12 PM~18571476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna look sweet bro


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

JUST OFF THE BUILDING TABLE MY CALI STYLE 65 VW... 







































































LET ME KNOW WHAT YALL THINK...GOOD OR BAD :nicoderm:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i like it ! i think its a nice clean build


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 24 2010, 08:31 PM~18655556
> *JUST OFF THE BUILDING TABLE MY CALI STYLE 65 VW...
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin sweet i have that kit and have not built it cause i cant find wheels for it


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

clean builds


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 24 2010, 06:44 PM~18655626
> *i  like  it  !  i think  its  a  nice  clean  build
> *


X2!!  nice ceaser


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice dub


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

THANKS GUYS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

MINIDREAMS VW...












































PROJECT 59's VW...


























IS THERE ANY MORE VW's OUT THERE? POST THEM UP :nicoderm:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 25 2010, 08:43 PM~18662102
> *MINIDREAMS VW...
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass V-bubs!!  nice work bro!! not to many of those posted or built?!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 25 2010, 10:28 PM~18662625
> *sick ass V-bubs!!  nice work bro!! not to many of those posted or built?!
> *


HELL YEAH THESE ARE CLEAN...BUT THESE ARENT MINE :nosad: THEY BELONG TO MINIDREAMS AND PROJECT 59, THESE ARE THE ONLY ONES I FOUND :nicoderm:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

YESSS!! FINALLY CHANGED MY TOPIC TITLE FROM ''THE NEWBIE'', THANKS OG JORDAN :nicoderm:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 25 2010, 09:43 PM~18662102
> *MINIDREAMS VW...
> 
> 
> ...



time machine built a nice two tone one as well


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Aug 31 2010, 07:21 PM~18454142
> *OK HERE ARE SOME PIX OF OLIVIAS 62 ITS ABOUT 95% DONE THOSE FRONT FENDER P.E PARTS ARE HARD TO PAINT ESPECIALLY THE FLAG,BUT HERE IT IS FOR NOW,THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS GUYS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 26 2010, 07:13 PM~18667714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA!!! THANKS TONIO :nicoderm:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 26 2010, 06:47 PM~18667481
> *time machine built a nice two tone one as well
> *


THANKS...THIS VW BELONGS TO TIME MACHINE :thumbsup: 



































ANYMORE? :nicoderm:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: builds are lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 26 2010, 09:19 PM~18668415
> *THANKS...THIS VW BELONGS TO TIME MACHINE  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 You should start a v dub thread unless there is one already


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

every thing is so clean...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2009, 09:55 PM~15586772
> *VW  RAT  ROD BASKET  CASE !</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wow: ANOTHER KLEAN BUILD FROM MINIDREAMS :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 26 2010, 10:01 PM~18669621
> *:wave: builds are lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS PANCHO :wave:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 26 2010, 10:55 PM~18670088
> *every thing is so clean...
> *


THANKS HYDRO :wave:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE ASS BUILD. I LIKE WHATS IN HERE. :0


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Clean builds, homie. So you stay in the I. E. ?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Sep 28 2010, 06:05 PM~18685847
> *Clean builds, homie. So you stay in the I. E. ?
> *











:nicoderm:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Some clean builds homie!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 28 2010, 08:58 PM~18687953
> *Some clean builds homie!
> *


THANKS! IM TRYING TO LEARN HERE :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 28 2010, 08:25 PM~18688287
> *THANKS! IM TRYING TO LEARN HERE  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 28 2010, 05:59 PM~18686366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. I'm in Riverside County. 951. Little place called San Jacinto. It's good to see others in the 
I.E. Builds looking good, dogg. Keep at it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THE FOOL'S THREAD IS TO HOT TO BE WAY HEAR IN THE BACK!

(THAT CUZZ HE BUILDS, MARKIE!) HE DOES'NT JUST SIT AROUND AND 
BLA BLA BLA,, LIKE SOMEBODY ELSE WE KNOW! :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just a Quick One......


Before.......













After.....







































Sorry Gary :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave::h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sneekyg909 said:


> Just a Quick One......
> 
> 
> Before.......
> ...


 63 looks clean homie nice job!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> 63 looks clean homie nice job!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:happysad: Thanks...its just a die-cast i got from Gary,I just added the rims 
Im about to start building a new work bench so i can start building again


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> Just a Quick One......
> 
> 
> Before.......
> ...


thats was my plan also, just never got around to it, looks good bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

That impala looks sweet with the new shoes! I'm glad to see someone else that likes diecast in here........ :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

So I joined the Bomb buildoff with this resin 48 Fleetline...








Decided to go convertible...
















I found a 48 Ford convertible uptop that with a little work it should fit..


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

This was my first time cuting open a trunk and hinged...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good bro i likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Another first for me was the distributor wires...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:LOOKS GOOD BROTHA


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> Looking good bro i likes it :thumbsup:





COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:LOOKS GOOD BROTHA


Thanks Guys :thumbsup:...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Soo while im waiting for supplies for the 48, I brought out this 59 that I left hanging a year ago,did the BMF today and should be clearing sum time this week with some Urethane Clear...

























Wish me luck.... :x:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

GOOD LUCK, JUST PULLED MY 59 OUTTA CLEAR... GOTTA BMF AND CLEAR AGAIN


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice build's


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Nice build's


Thank you...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

sneekyg909 said:


> Thank you...


Anytime


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I loving that fleetwood.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> Another first for me was the distributor wires...


nice work!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> Soo while im waiting for supplies for the 48, I brought out this 59 that I left hanging a year ago,did the BMF today and should be clearing sum time this week with some Urethane Clear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking real good, bro.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice work!!:thumbsup:





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :thumbsup:





bugs-one said:


> Looking real good, bro.


Thanks guys...I appreciate everyones comments


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Soo while im waiting for supplies for the 48, I brought out this 59 that I left hanging a year ago,did the BMF today and should be clearing sum time this week with some Urethane Clear...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro :thumbsup: can't wait to see that bombita in color homie


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*



sneekyg909 said:


> Just a Quick One......
> 
> 
> Before.......
> ...


DAMN THIS LOOKS LIKE A REAL CAR,I LIKE THIS ONE.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> DAMN THIS LOOKS LIKE A REAL CAR,I LIKE THIS ONE.


looks close to the franklin mint tre! i got 3 of em....2 verts, 1 hard top.....1 of the verts i got on a deal, so why not rip it apart and build it right?!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> OLIVIAS 62 IS NOW DONE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that 62 is bad ass!!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Update on my 48...










Hope I can finish it this year...


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> Update on my 48...
> 
> 
> View attachment 405809
> ...


. Looking real good


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> . Looking real good


:wave: Thanks Vic...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Update on my 48...
> 
> 
> View attachment 405809
> ...


DAMN THIS IS LOOKING GOOD CEASER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





ME LIKES IT :yes: CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> DAMN THIS IS LOOKING GOOD CEASER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Frank, it just needs your 13s......







and :nono: you can't have it...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

48's looking good, homie.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> that 62 is bad ass!!!


That ride looks sweet


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> that 62 is bad ass!!!





topd0gg said:


> That ride looks sweet





bugs-one said:


> 48's looking good, homie.


Thanks guys...I appreciate the comments


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Thanks Frank, it just needs your 13s......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :tears: :tears: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao::roflmao::finger: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's the 3rd one on my table right now...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice color.


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> Here's the 3rd one on my table right now...
> 
> 
> View attachment 407359
> ...


 LOOKING GOOD ALMOST DONE WHEN WE GOING TO TAKE THAT RIDE ON THE BLVD ESE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Here's the 3rd one on my table right now...
> 
> 
> View attachment 407359
> ...


DAMN   LOOKS SWEET CEASER :thumbsup: KEEP IT UP BRO uffin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bugs-one said:


> Nice color.


Thanks Bugs..



VICTOR0509 said:


> LOOKING GOOD ALMOST DONE WHEN WE GOING TO TAKE THAT RIDE ON THE BLVD ESE


As soon as I finish one of them...its on :h5:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Some updates....



















might finish it tonight...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Some updates....
> 
> 
> View attachment 408414
> ...


this is badass bro  :thumbsup: love the color on it ceaser uffin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> this is badass bro  :thumbsup: love the color on it ceaser uffin:


x2! looks great!!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> this is badass bro  :thumbsup: love the color on it ceaser uffin:





sinicle said:


> x2! looks great!!!


Thanks Guys :wave:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

So I finally finished one this year.....Here is a 59 Impala that Frame Dragger started and I finished....here's 50/50.....



















































































Hope you guys like it...Any comments are appreciated


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:CLEEAAAN HOMIE!!


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

ONE WORD.....WOW........


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

nice. what color is that on the top?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:CLEEAAAN HOMIE!!


Thanks Coast...



VICTOR0509 said:


> ONE WORD.....WOW........


Thanks Victor :wave:



jojo in VV said:


> nice. what color is that on the top?


Thanks Jojo...its a H.O.K Tangelo Pearl with a flat clear...



Tonioseven said:


>


Thanks Tonio...Glad you like it


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Clean just like a classic low should be.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

what flat clear did you use on the top?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

jojo in VV said:


> what flat clear did you use on the top?


Model Master Dull Coat


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> So I finally finished one this year.....Here is a 59 Impala that Frame Dragger started and I finished....here's 50/50.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 408530
> ...


59 came out sweet ceaser great job on it bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



can i have it now :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

that bad boy came out nice brother! did you have decals made for the seat inserts or painted em up?! i've sprayed a transparent over the kit decal before, but of course you lose the white that was in it!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: Homie that is beautiful !!!!!! I love that color choice, real clean build bro !



sneekyg909 said:


> So I finally finished one this year.....Here is a 59 Impala that Frame Dragger started and I finished....here's 50/50.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 408530
> ...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

super clean 59 just plain and simple the way it should be!! *i love it!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> 59 came out sweet ceaser great job on it bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> can i have it now :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao:


Thanks Frank.....No you cant have it 



hocknberry said:


> that bad boy came out nice brother! did you have decals made for the seat inserts or painted em up?! i've sprayed a transparent over the kit decal before, but of course you lose the white that was in it!



Thanks Hock....I peeled the trim around the seat decals and used it as a template,I placed it on a " HELLO MY NAME IS" white decal and used Prisma markers to draw my lines since they have soo many shades then after i just clear with a flat clear 



Trendsetta 68 said:


> :wow: Homie that is beautiful !!!!!! I love that color choice, real clean build bro !


Thanks Trend...Im glad you like it 





Gilsdropshop1 said:


> super clean 59 just plain and simple the way it should be!! *i love it!!:thumbsup:*


Thanks Gil...I appreciate the comment


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's the next one I want to finish...



















I just cleared it yesterday,now its time to polish and put together


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> So I finally finished one this year.....Here is a 59 Impala that Frame Dragger started and I finished....here's 50/50.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 408530
> ...


:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY CEASER HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE :drama:








.............................................................FROM..............................................................................


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> HEY CEASER HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...:h5:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

NICE BUILDS HOMIE


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> NICE BUILDS HOMIE


Thanks...


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sweet ride!!!! Think blue.....


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> Sweet ride!!!! Think blue.....


Thank you...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

My small collection...










Ill add some more on 2012....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

DAMN!! 2013 is a whole year away from when the world is supposed to end!! LOL stick to 2012......nice line up though sneeky!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's one more for 2012, this is.......THINK BLUE.......












































































Hope you guys like it.....see ya next year


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> DAMN!! *2013* is a whole year away from when the world is supposed to end!! LOL stick to 2012......nice line up though sneeky!!


:banghead:....Fixed :h5:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> :banghead:....Fixed :h5:


LOL...just messin with yah! 59 is nice!


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> Here's one more for 2012, this is.......THINK BLUE.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 414686
> ...


 DAMN IT CAME OUT SICK


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> DAMN IT CAME OUT SICK


Thanks Victor...


----------



## 2side-gemini (Nov 26, 2010)

Bro you got sum great skills :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

nice clean builds in here..:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Whoa,looking good Sneeky!Hard to choose a favorite,the black 48 and gold bomb truck are sweet,but that blue 59 is slick!nice!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

2side-gemini said:


> Bro you got sum great skills :thumbsup:


Hey Gemini...Thank you, im still learning in here 



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> nice clean builds in here..:thumbsup:


Thanks 716...:thumbsup:



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Whoa,looking good Sneeky!Hard to choose a favorite,the black 48 and gold bomb truck are sweet,but that blue 59 is slick!nice!


Thanks Angel:angel: im still working on that 48 it should be out soon...:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

My next project....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice builds man.. CLEAN


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Exciting to see how the wheels are gonna look on the car!



sneekyg909 said:


> My next project....
> 
> 
> View attachment 418920


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> My next project....
> 
> 
> View attachment 418920


 looks good


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> This my wifes 48,my first time using airbrushC:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\P1010142.JPGC:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\P1010149.JPGC:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\P1010151.JPGC:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\P1010174.JPGC:\Users\cesar\Pictures\lay it low\P1010180.JPG My 61
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

sneekyg909 said:


> My next project....
> 
> 
> View attachment 418920


Aww man.. You might've started something. I got one of these waiting around wondering what to do with... GOod work as always!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> My next project....
> 
> 
> View attachment 418920


:facepalm:UR DOING ONE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :facepalm:UR DOING ONE TOO :biggrin:


:h5:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Can't wait to see progress in this build.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sneekyg909 said:


> :h5:


lOL mAKES QUITE A FEW OF US. cOUPLE A YEARS AGO LIKE 10 58'S CAME OUT ON HERE BACK TO BACK FROM VARIOUS BUILDERS.. i SENSE A FEELING A DEJA VU.. LOL i WILL SAY THIS THE CALIBER OF TH E58'S BEING BUILT ON HERE ARE ALOT DIFF THEN SAY THE ONES 4 OR 5 YRS AGO. iT'S LIKE EVERYBODY KNOWS THIS IS THE YEAR IMPALA TO SHOW YOUR @SS WIT.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> lOL mAKES QUITE A FEW OF US. cOUPLE A YEARS AGO LIKE 10 58'S CAME OUT ON HERE BACK TO BACK FROM VARIOUS BUILDERS.. i SENSE A FEELING A DEJA VU.. LOL i WILL SAY THIS THE CALIBER OF TH E58'S BEING BUILT ON HERE ARE ALOT DIFF THEN SAY THE ONES 4 OR 5 YRS AGO. iT'S LIKE EVERYBODY KNOWS THIS IS THE YEAR IMPALA TO SHOW YOUR @SS WIT.


That would be cool if that happened again.I like the 58's :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sneekyg909 said:


> That would be cool if that happened again.I like the 58's :thumbsup:


Watch, it's already going on. I've counted 12 in the first 20 topics. lol I just wonder if the same amount will finish around the same time. I know just b/c I posted starting on mine it won't be done for another few months to few years! lol


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I just got my first revell 58 today and took the top off, tryn to make an up top post some pic's soon but you can add another 58 to the list :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

sneekyg909 said:


> My small collection...
> 
> 
> View attachment 414359


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Woods said:


> I just got my first revell 58 today and took the top off, tryn to make an up top post some pic's soon but you can add another 58 to the list :thumbsup:


Oh man if you doan uptop post pics! I heard ROLY ROZAY is supposed to have a nice 58 uptop coming out for sale. If it looks good it's on! Personally I never remember ever seeing a 58 verty with the top up!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

T.T.T...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

So I started this 65 back in 1999,
I had plans of going all out on this...But this is as far as I got...



















Now in 2012 I decided to finally finish it. I had to strip the old paint...










So since Im going to try and go all out on this 
I had to cut open,jamb and hinge doors,hood and trunk...










Stay tuned...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I liked that green.......But it's already lookin good. Keep it up.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds lookin clean up in here homie


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Clean builds Homie


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave:


:wave: Hey Frank...thanks for the bump 



pina's LRM replica said:


> Builds lookin clean up in here homie


Thanks Pina,wish I had your skills :x:



serio909 said:


> Clean builds Homie


Thanks neighbor...:wave:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

So this here is my New Years Showoff project...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> So this here is my New Years Showoff project...
> 
> 
> View attachment 561987


:shocked: :sprint: :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

58's lookin kool yo.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

sneekyg909 said:


> So this here is my New Years Showoff project...
> 
> 
> View attachment 561987



GREAT START BRO.:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked: :sprint: :thumbsup:





halfasskustoms said:


> 58's lookin kool yo.





warsr67 said:


> GREAT START BRO.:thumbsup:


Thanks guys...
Next step Kandy


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

I liked the seats Warsr67 showed me on his 55,so I decided to try 
and do them for this build...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> So this here is my New Years Showoff project...
> 
> 
> View attachment 561987


:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn those seats look good.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow: hno: :biggrin:


:h5:




OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :shocked::thumbsup:


Thanks Oldskool



halfasskustoms said:


> Damn those seats look good.


Thanks Halfass...Im real happy with the way they came out


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin good ceaser!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> Builds are lookin good ceaser!!


Thanks pancho...:wave:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I love it!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> I love it!!


:h5:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> So I started this 65 back in 1999,
> I had plans of going all out on this...But this is as far as I got...
> 
> 
> ...


Sneaky G icu that 66 was clean as fuck must've had a mean ass flaw but that 58 :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice!!



sneekyg909 said:


> I liked the seats Warsr67 showed me on his 55,so I decided to try
> and do them for this build...
> 
> View attachment 562054
> ...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Sneaky G icu that 66 was clean as fuck must've had a mean ass flaw but that 58 :thumbsup:


Thanks Dre,that 65 just had an old paint job I did in 1999 with Testors spray paint and no primer:dunno:So hopefully I can do better than 13yrs ago...:x:



jevries said:


> Nice!!




Thanks Jevries :wave:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

sneekyg909 said:


> I liked the seats Warsr67 showed me on his 55,so I decided to try
> and do them for this build...
> 
> View attachment 562054
> ...



looking good bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

warsr67 said:


> looking good bro.:thumbsup:


Thank you Sir...:wave:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ready for clear tomorrow...




























:x:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Maybe this one too...










:x:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

sneekyg909 said:


> Here's one more for 2012, this is.......THINK BLUE.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 414686
> ...


thats one clean 59 homie!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> Ready for clear tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats lookin good!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> Maybe this one too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like bofe of them......Lovin that woody tho.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> thats one clean 59 homie!


Thanks, thats one of my favorites...



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn thats lookin good!!!


Thanks Oldskool...



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice!!!


Hope to finish it this year :x:...
I dont know how you build your clean builds soo fast :dunno:



halfasskustoms said:


> I like bofe of them......Lovin that woody tho.


Thanks Halfass...cant wait to finally finish that 48,
been working on it for almost a year...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Those sum clean builds homie


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad ass work up in here as usual man


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> Ready for clear tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> LOOKING REAL GOOD


:h5:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Those sum clean builds homie


Thanks Pina...



rollindeep408 said:


> Bad ass work up in here as usual man


Thank you...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Ready for clear tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS LOOKING SWEET BRO I LIKES THE COLOR :thumbsup::thumbsup:



sneekyg909 said:


> Maybe this one too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO OFFENSE BRO BUT WTF IS THIS?? LOL.....  :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HERE'S A TIP FOR YA CEASER U CAN USE THE 55 BEL AIR BOOT HOMIE :finger: :shh: 


U CAN THANK ME LATER  :naughty:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> HERE'S A TIP FOR YA CEASER U CAN USE THE 55 BEL AIR BOOT HOMIE :finger: :shh:
> 
> 
> U CAN THANK ME LATER  :naughty:


:h5: Thanks homie...will do :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> THIS IS LOOKING SWEET BRO I LIKES THE COLOR :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> NO OFFENSE BRO BUT WTF IS THIS?? LOL.....  :facepalm:


:angry: 1948 Fleetline...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> :angry: 1948 Fleetline...
> View attachment 573240


Lol.... U r fixing it rt?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> Thanks, thats one of my favorites...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shh:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> THIS IS LOOKING SWEET BRO I LIKES THE COLOR :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> NO OFFENSE BRO BUT WTF IS THIS?? LOL.....  :facepalm:


:shocked::wow:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> Lol.... U r fixing it rt?


 :dunno: Fixing what???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> :dunno: Fixing what???


The back of it.looks to high bro?


I told u dont get offended wey so no te nojes


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> The back of it.looks to high bro?
> 
> 
> I told u dont get offended wey so no te nojes


I see what you mean,but I couldn't bring it lower because of the hinge,but the boot will cover it...I hope

Not mad...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Big Momma's Interior pics...



















Hope to finish this in time...:x:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

damn! looking good!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn! looking good!!!:thumbsup:


X 2.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lookin REAL good!!! Lovin the interior! Hinged seat....killin it!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> X 2.


X3


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Color looks good on it... nice job


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> Big Momma's Interior pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT IS SOME SHOW ROOM STUFF RIGHT THERE


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sneekyg909 said:


> Big Momma's Interior pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great job homie!!:thumbsup:



sneekyg909 said:


> Big Momma's Interior pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> Incredible !




Thanks Hydro...:thumbsup:



jevries said:


> Great job homie!!:thumbsup:




Thanks Jevries...:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Waiting to see done pics  looks really good man


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Waiting to see done pics  looks really good man


X2!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

X3...


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

:worship::thumbsup:


sneekyg909 said:


> Big Momma's Interior pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

WHATS THE UPDATE ON BIG MOMMA


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:nosad:I need time and good weather so I can clear it.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: what up Ceaser


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave: what up Ceaser


:wave: 

trying to finish up Big Momma,finally had some time
and good weather to throw some clear on it...:x:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sneekyg909 said:


> Big Momma's Interior pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN AS HELL.. excellent work


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> :wave:
> 
> trying to finish up Big Momma,finally had some time
> and good weather to throw some clear on it...:x:


:uh: u had more than week to do it :twak: :finger: :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Diggin dat interior homie nice!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thanks Trend...



dig_derange said:


> CLEAN AS HELL.. excellent work




Thanks Homie...:thumbsup:



bigdogg323 said:


> :uh: u had more than week to do it :twak: :finger: :biggrin:


 
Its getting there Big Homie...:wave:



pina's LRM replica said:


> Diggin dat interior homie nice!


Thanks Pina...:biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

A lil update on Big Momma,

Big Mommas New Shoes...











:biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sneekyg909 said:


> A lil update on Big Momma,
> 
> Big Mommas New Shoes...
> 
> ...


nice lookin good up in here


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice....true 13s?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys...

Yeah its a Jevries 2 piece True 13, it made it easier to paint the spokes :biggrin:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> A lil update on Big Momma,
> 
> Big Mommas New Shoes...
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bigg Momma....






















































































































:wave:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

wow beautiful ride


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Beautiful...love the rearview mirror accessorie:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

super clean build ceaser!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Bigg Momma....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN CEASER MOMMA LOOKS SWEET BRO :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I LIKES IT uffin:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

It came out beautiful homie!!!


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> Bigg Momma....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMN SHE IS FINE :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> wow beautiful ride


Thanks Oldskool...:thumbsup:



Tonioseven said:


>


Thanks Tonio,and.........no you can't has it 



COAST2COAST said:


> Beautiful...love the rearview mirror accessorie:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 you noticed the lil bandana...Thank you.



pancho1969 said:


> super clean build ceaser!!


Thanks Pancho...:thumbsup:



bigdogg323 said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN CEASER MOMMA LOOKS SWEET BRO :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I LIKES IT uffin:


2 months late...but its finally done.

Glad you like it...:thumbsup:



Compton1964 said:


> It came out beautiful homie!!!


Thanks Compton...it took me a while but it was worth it 



VICTOR0509 said:


> DAMN SHE IS FINE :thumbsup:


Yes she is Victor...Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn bro this is a bad ass 58 you killed it


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

X2


----------



## gbpstl (Feb 17, 2013)

perfect shade of orange


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> super clean build ceaser!!


X2 looks real clean much props


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> Bigg Momma....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BUILT THAT ONE SNEAKY G,I'M DIG'N THE FUCK OF YOUR 58 :worship::worship:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

rollindeep408 said:


> Damn bro this is a bad ass 58 you killed it


Thanks Homie...



OFDatTX said:


> X2


Thank you...:thumbsup:



gbpstl said:


> perfect shade of orange


Yeah it came out good...Thanks 



pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 looks real clean much props


Thanks Pina...:thumbsup:



Dre1only said:


> YOU BUILT THAT ONE SNEAKY G,I'M DIG'N THE FUCK OF YOUR 58 :worship::worship:


Thanks Dre...:thumbsup: I think it might be my favorite one of mines...








Thanks everyone for the compliments,I really appreciate them


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

My new project.....


Jr's65


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

sneekyg909 said:


> Bigg Momma....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


came out sweet bro.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

sneekyg909 said:


> My new project.....
> 
> 
> Jr's65


Nice keep us posted


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GOING WITH ON THE 65


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

SUPERRR Clean Sneeky!!!:thumbsup:



sneekyg909 said:


> Bigg Momma....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NICE!!



sneekyg909 said:


> A lil update on Big Momma,
> 
> Big Mommas New Shoes...
> 
> ...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

warsr67 said:


> came out sweet bro.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Thank you Sir...



rollindeep408 said:


> Nice keep us posted


I will but its gonna take a while "like all my builds"



VICTOR0509 said:


> WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GOING WITH ON THE 65


The "plan" is to go with 
H.O.K Orion Silver then
lay Trendsetta's Bleeder decal,
add some flake here and there,
and top it off with some H.O.K Kandy Oriental Blue...:x:



jevries said:


> SUPERRR Clean Sneeky!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks Jevries...



jevries said:


> NICE!!


:h5:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Im gonna step out of my comfort zone 
and try and do a Tingos style interior for this build...any advice is appreciated ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> Im gonna step out of my comfort zone
> and try and do a Tingos style interior for this build...any advice is appreciated ...


 what ever it is its got to be funky :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LIKE DAT 58 BRO IT'S SUPER TIGHT:nicoderm:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

WOW!! Big Momma sure is an awsome build man, love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> what ever it is its got to be funky :thumbsup:


I hope soo...:x:



BigMoneyTexas said:


> LIKE DAT 58 BRO IT'S SUPER TIGHT:nicoderm:


Thanks Money...



Deecee said:


> WOW!! Big Momma sure is an awsome build man, love it.:thumbsup:


Thank you D ,I appreciate the comments...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> My new project.....
> 
> 
> Jr's65


I got mines started,you know its go'n down TTT ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Killa' projects homie ! 

hey bro PM me your addy ............. *


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:drama:_BUMP_


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Dre...:h5:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

A lil update on Jr's 65...


Trendsetta's decals on dashboard...



Clean shaved firewall...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hell yea....there were nicely applied


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

lookin good in here :h5:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sneekyg909 said:


> A lil update on Jr's 65...
> 
> 
> Trendsetta's decals on dashboard...
> ...


killer....those are decals? look sweet


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Fuk thats nice


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> Looks sweet bro :thumbsup:





sneekyg909 said:


> A lil update on Jr's 65...
> 
> 
> Trendsetta's decals on dashboard...
> ...


yeah Sneeky I see you :h5: I got both my 65's out the box but that shit there, thats not fair now your cheating you said basic paints on are build off I quit lol joking homie,I know its gonna get turnt up in here :thumbsup::thumbsup::drama:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> Looks sweet bro :thumbsup:


Thanks Bigdogg...:h5:



Compton1964 said:


> Hell yea....there were nicely applied


Thanks homie...:thumbsup:



pancho1969 said:


> lookin good in here :h5:


Thanks Pancho...



customcoupe68 said:


> killer....those are decals? look sweet


Thanks...yeah those are Trendsettas decals,there nice:thumbsup:



ART2ROLL said:


> Fuk thats nice


Thanks Art...:h5:



Dre1only said:


> yeah Sneeky I see you :h5: I got both my 65's out the box but that shit there, thats not fair now your cheating you said basic paints on are build off I quit lol joking homie,I know its gonna get turnt up in here :thumbsup::thumbsup::drama:


 Thanks Dre...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BUMP WHERE YOU AT SNEEKY G ??????


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Super sharp!:thumbsup:



sneekyg909 said:


> A lil update on Jr's 65...
> 
> 
> Trendsetta's decals on dashboard...
> ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Diggin the paint lookin clean homie!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys...

Thanks for the Bump Dre, im working on another project
wihie I wait for Trends decals...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> Thanks for the Bump Dre, im working on another project
> wihie I wait for Trends decals...


Pics pics pics pics


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just doing a lil remodel in my hobbie room...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Sickness all around!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I just like what I see in here homie post them builds


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

U got some pretty good looking cars bro......I liked that 48, sharp


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

We need sum updates in here


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Almost done...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OH HELL YEAH I'M DIG'N THIS MAKE'N ME WISH I STILL HAD MY SPOT ON BARTON AVE. :thumbsup:


sneekyg909 said:


> Almost done...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn, nice as hell!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAT'S VERY NICE BRO:drama::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> OH HELL YEAH I'M DIG'N THIS MAKE'N ME WISH I STILL HAD MY SPOT ON BARTON AVE. :thumbsup:





Tonioseven said:


> Damn, nice as hell!!! :thumbsup:





BigMoneyTexas said:


> DAT'S VERY NICE BRO:drama::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP



Thanks guys...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> Almost done...


damn nice room!!!uffin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn nice room!!!uffin:


Thanks Oldskool...


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Damn am jealous!! That right there is some mtv's cribs shit lol let me come over bro and build lol really tho nice room


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Almost done...


looks badass bro :thumbsup:



BUT ITS TO CLEAN THOU :dunno: LOL..... U NEED TO DIRTY IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## Just*Bill (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry I'm late to the party but Big Momma is super sexy!! Great job. Have fun in your fresh room


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

room looks great


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Pro style, good job bro!




sneekyg909 said:


> Almost done...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dat looks very clean bro great job with it


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

T-Maq82 said:


> Damn am jealous!! That right there is some mtv's cribs shit lol let me come over bro and build lol really tho nice room


Thanks T-Maq...I really appreciate the compliment...



bigdogg323 said:


> looks badass bro :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT ITS TO CLEAN THOU :dunno: LOL..... U NEED TO DIRTY IT UP :biggrin:


Im trying Dogg, but I just cant get into anything right now...:dunno:
Thanks anyway...:h5:



Just*Bill said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party but Big Momma is super sexy!! Great job. Have fun in your fresh room


Thanks Bill...the compliments are always welcome...



customcoupe68 said:


> room looks great


Thanks Coupe...I cant wait to finish it 



jevries said:


> Pro style, good job bro!


Thanks Jevries  Now I just gotta learn how to build ...:happysad:



pina's LRM replica said:


> Dat looks very clean bro great job with it


Thank you very much Pina...:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

What a headache :around:....



My first time ever trying to do tape some patterns
:worship: To all you that get down on this...:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks good bro!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

lookin good bad ass hobby room too :h5:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys...:biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm about to shoot some Kandy Wild Cherry on this...
hope it looks good...:x:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sneekyg909 said:


> I'm about to shoot some Kandy Wild Cherry on this...
> hope it looks good...:x:


oh shit! thats gonna be bad ass!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:facepalm:Wrong picture...













:happysad:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

lookin good cesar. maybe to late but u spraying hok "kbc" kandy or kandy concentrate?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> lookin good cesar. maybe to late but u spraying hok "kbc" kandy or kandy concentrate?


Its Kandy Koncetrate...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That 66 is looking good, homie. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dayuuuummmm I see you Fam that one right there !!!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

58 is hella clean homie


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

serio909 said:


> 58 is hella clean homie


Hella ??


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> :facepalm:Wrong picture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looking good cesar those are some nice lines there


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

serio909 said:


> 58 is hella clean homie


Thanks Serio...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bugs-one said:


> That 66 is looking good, homie. Can't wait to see the final product.





Dre1only said:


> Dayuuuummmm I see you Fam that one right there !!!





VICTOR0509 said:


> looking good cesar those are some nice lines there



:happysad:Thanks guys...but I had to throw it in the tank 
:facepalm:I think I over did it with the kandy...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Dang that sucks. what happen with the kandy?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> Dang that sucks. what happen with the kandy?


I think the last coat was so heavy
it bled thru the tape...:banghead:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

sucks :-/


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's my Christmas gifts that will be going in my hobby room...




















And the complete set of The Angel Series...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Those r nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> Those r nice bro :thumbsup:


Yeah...too bad I don't read Japanese :nosad:
But the pictures are


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice builds bro very clean and motivational!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Yeah...too bad I don't read Japanese :nosad:
> But the pictures are


i do i watched alot of kung fu movies :naughty:


send them to me ill tell u what they say homie :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> Those r nice bro :thumbsup:


X2 !!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> i do i watched alot of kung fu movies :naughty:
> 
> 
> send them to me ill tell u what they say homie :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


Lol...nice pics


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> i do i watched alot of kung fu movies :naughty:
> 
> 
> send them to me ill tell u what they say homie :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


:h5:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> Here's my Christmas gifts that will be going in my hobby room...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------

